# [solved] Problems with ACPI and cpufreq on Toshiba Tecra M2

## dgaffuri

I've installed gentoo with 2.6.11.r9 kernel on a Toshiba Tecra M2 with a Dothan B0 at 2.00 GHz, but I'm not able to configure CPU frequency. Kernel configuration is

```

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

```

Trying to load speedstep-centrino I get the following error:

```

sotomayor root # modprobe speedstep-centrino

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r9/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device

```

and dmesg shows

```

cpufreq-core: trying to register driver centrino

cpufreq-core: adding CPU 0

speedstep-centrino: P1 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P2 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P3 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P4 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P5 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P6 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P7 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P8 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P9 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P10 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P11 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P12 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P13 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P14 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: P15 has larger frequency (65535) than P0 (0), skipping

speedstep-centrino: adding state 0 with frequency 600000 and control value 0612

speedstep-centrino: adding state 1 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 2 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 3 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 4 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 5 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 6 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 7 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 8 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 9 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 10 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 11 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 12 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 13 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 14 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: adding state 15 with frequency 0 and control value ffff

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 1

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 2

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 3

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 4

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 5

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 6

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 7

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 8

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 9

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 10

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 11

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 12

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 13

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 14

speedstep-centrino: skipping state 15

speedstep-centrino: trying to enable Enhanced SpeedStep (111088)

speedstep-centrino: couldn't enable Enhanced SpeedStep

cpufreq-core: initialization failed

cpufreq-core: no CPU initialized for driver centrino

cpufreq-core: unregistering CPU 0

```

Here is the first part of the boot time dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 (root@sotomayor) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gen

too 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #13 Sat Jun 4 22:10:1

3 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003ffd0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffd0000 - 000000003ffe0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffe0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262080

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32704 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSHIB                                ) @ 0x000f01b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffd0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 TOSHIB 750      0x20030101 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffd005c

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB A000B    0x20031217 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x3ffd6af2

ACPI: DBGP (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffd00e0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x3ffd0034

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB A000B    0x20031217 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xd808

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:beda0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 udev splash=verbose cpufreq.debug=3 lapic

fbsplash: verbose

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

ID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 598.477 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1035144k/1048320k available (2207k kernel code, 12552k reserved, 899k da

ta, 188k init, 130816k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1183.74 BogoMIPS (lpj=591872)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180

00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 0

0000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 0000000

0 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e00)

```

Note that the detected CPU frequency is 598.477 MHz instead of 2GHz.

I've tried to decompile and recompile the DSST (BIOS version is the last one, 1.40), but I get the following errors:

```

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler / AML Disassembler version 20050309 [Jun  5 2005]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2005 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0

dsdt.dsl  2700:                                 Notify (\_PR.CPU0, 0x80)

Error    1022 -                           Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

dsdt.dsl  2821:                                 Notify (\_PR.CPU0, 0x80)

Error    1022 -                           Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

dsdt.dsl  2959:                                 Notify (\_PR.CPU0, 0x80)

Error    1022 -                           Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

dsdt.dsl  3725:                     Notify (\_PR.CPU0, Local0)

Error    1022 -               Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

dsdt.dsl  3919:                 \_PR.CPU0

Error    1022 -   Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

dsdt.dsl  3968:                     Notify (\_PR.CPU0, 0x80)

Error    1022 -               Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

dsdt.dsl  4059:                     Notify (\_PR.CPU0, 0x80)

Error    1022 -               Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

dsdt.dsl  4077:                     Notify (\_PR.CPU0, 0x80)

Error    1022 -               Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

dsdt.dsl  4125:                     Notify (\_PR.CPU0, 0x80)

Error    1022 -               Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

dsdt.dsl  4443:                 Notify (\_PR.CPU0, 0x80)

Error    1022 -           Object does not exist ^  (\_PR.CPU0)

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 4652 lines, 161480 bytes, 2323 keywords

Compilation complete. 10 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 1124 Optimizations

```

Scope \_PR is not even defined in source file.

Any idea?

Thanks in advanceLast edited by dgaffuri on Mon Jun 06, 2005 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fido

I have a Toshiba Portege M200 and have speedstep working. Here is the relevant section from my kernel config:

```

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

```

So it looks like we have the same config except for the CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y option. This could be because I am running 2.6.10 though. Also, I have done the decompile/recompile using the intel compiler and get the same errors. However, my speedstep is working, so I am guessing that the acpi bugs are not related.

What processor type did you set the kernel to use? I am using the Penium-M option.. You might go over your "Processor type and features" section again in your kernel config. The 600Mhz part is quite suspicious...

----------

## dgaffuri

Thanks for your ready answer  :Smile: . Here's all the processor type related stuff from kernel config

```

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

```

Which is the frequency of your CPU? Maybe is the 2GHz version that cause troubles.

----------

## dgaffuri

Great  :Very Happy: 

It's a Toshiba BIOS problem, found the solution on this forum

http://tabletpcbuzz.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14562&whichpage=11

downloaded the utility from

http://www.bob-cat.me.uk/pom200t1-V1.5.zip

made a diskette on the home PC, burned a bootable CD, choose 2 in first menu, 1 in second and PC rebooted in Windows at 2GHz.

Will try this evening with gentoo.

Thanks to all

----------

